
Lasers, filters, and fiber add up to 26Tbps data transfers - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/05/26tbs-pipes-you-say-be-still-my-beating-heart.ars
======
ColinWright
Previous report, several comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2575065>

